# Big Beers Experimentation



## Doc (21/6/04)

As you guys know Jayse and I have been experimenting with some big beers lately (Jayse with the Demon Ale and SSOS and myself with the Demon Ale and Arrogant Bastard clone).

So who is going to step up to the plate and give Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter a trial ?

Step up, step up.

Doc


*Denny Conns Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter*

ProMash Recipe Printout 

Recipe : Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter 

Recipe Specifics 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Batch Size (GAL): 5.00 Wort Size (GAL): 5.00 
Total Grain (LBS): 17.00 
Anticipated OG: 1.087 Plato: 20.9 
Anticipated SRM: 33.4 
Anticipated IBU: 34.4 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 % 
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes 

Grain/Extract/Sugar 
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.7 11.00 lbs. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2 
8.8 1.50 lbs. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 70 
14.7 2.50 lbs. Munich Malt(2-row) America 1.035 10 
5.9 1.00 lbs. Crystal 120L America 1.034 120 
2.9 0.50 lbs. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40 
2.9 0.50 lbs. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350 

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon. 

Hops 
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.80 oz. Magnum Whole 14.60 32.0 60 min. 
0.50 oz. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 2.4 10 min. 

Extras 

Amount Name Type Time 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico 

Mash Schedule 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash Name : 
WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico 

Total Grain LBS : 17.00 
Grain Temp : 63.00 F 
Total Water QTS : 23.00 - Before Additional Infusions 
Total Water GAL : 5.75 
Tun Thermal Mass : 0.00 

Step Rest Start Stop Direct/ Infuse Infuse Infuse 
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Infuse Temp Amount Ratio 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sacc 0 60 154 154 Infuse 167 23.00 1.35 

Total Water QTS : 23.00 - After Additional Infusions 
Total Water GAL : 5.75 - After Additional Infusions 

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit. 
All infusion amounts are in quarts. 

Notes 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, chop the 
pods into quarters, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla. 
Taste periodically for the correct balance. I left the beer in secondary for 11 
days. Rack to bottling bucket and add 10 ml. per pint of Jim Beam 
Black Bourbon (or to your taste). Bottle, enjoy! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>Denny


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

does that mean you prime with Beam. Otherwise that is a recipe i hav been looking for. An imperial vanilla stout.

What is magnum like?


----------



## joecast (21/6/04)

recipie deffinitely looks interesting. cant wait to read a tasting review of this one. 
joe

munich, brown and chocolate malt....tastey


----------



## GMK (21/6/04)

i would also add 
some cinamon 1 teaspoon
some nutmeg 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## GMK (21/6/04)

does doing a Golden Belgian Drake Recipe qualify
OG 1104 - 1109
FG 1020 - 1026

total grain bill
18 pound 23oz

or 

Thomas Hardy Barley Wine - needs to be aged for 5 years.
total grain bill 22 pounds, 26 ounces.
Original gravity - 1125; international bitterness units - 70; 9.25% abw; 11.7% abv; shelf life - at least 26 years at 55-60F. 

So what do you guys think....Do they qualify and who is going to do one first...


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

i'll give it a go, maybe this weekend. What can i use as a bittering hop.


----------



## GMK (21/6/04)

what one are giving a go wedge...


----------



## Doc (21/6/04)

GMK said:


> So what do you guys think....Do they qualify and who is going to do one first...


 Need a bit more info on them there GMK.
They sound like big beers but what are your references ?
Where did you get the recipes from and where are the rest of the recipes details ? 
Or are you just trying to tease use with the vital statitix (asterix quote) ?

Thought the Bitch was going to be your big beer  

Doc


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

> Denny Conns Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter


I thought i might try this. I have been meaning to ask you about your Barley Wines though? 

The main question is : How do you store them for the 6-12months h34r:


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

I've never heard of an Imperial Porter though


----------



## GMK (21/6/04)

Nice doc

What recipe do you want - it wil take a while to type it out

or

Can fax it to you from work tommorrow...


----------



## wedge (21/6/04)

na, post the one you this is the best, perhaps in the recipe section. It would be muchly appreciated


----------



## GMK (21/6/04)

Ok i will type up the Thomas Hardy Barley wine

here is a link that describes the beer i am going to brew:
http://www.mythbirdbeer.com/thomashardysale.shtml

21.25# Marris Otter 2 row
1/3# British Wheat
12 oz 55L Crystal
12 oz British Amber
2 oz british peat-smoked
3/4 oz Nother Brewer (9%AAU) @ 60mins
2 1/4 oz EK Goldings (5% AAU) @60mins
1 oz fuggles @ 15mins
1 oz EK Goldings @2mins
Wyeast 10084
Dry hop 0.5 oz Fuggles & 0.5 oz EK Goldings

Mash at 150F for 90mins

rack into secondary after 5-7 Days (will leave for 2 weeks) and dry hop.

After 3 weeks in secondary - add champagne yeast (or ZINFADEL) and let ferment out and bottle when complete.

Let age for 1-5 years and serve in brandy snifters.

Whose upto brewing one for next XMAS.


----------



## Linz (21/6/04)

Dunno what the SG is of the THBW...but Ive done the Gale cooper prize old ale in the recipe section on here with a SG of 1108. got a FG of 1022. And now is the waiting game. 

Got mine stashed in the stubbie in the 6 pac holder in the carton in the wardrobe of the back bedroom. And every now and then I sneak in and take a peek at the bottles


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/6/04)

I have my clone of the Gale Prize Old Ale (fromt he CAMRA recipe book) in my wooden keg, been there 3 weeks now, will bottle next weekend. Hopefully a slight souring has occurred

The bottles will need to age a year or so.

My Russian Imperial Stout is still in the ageing keg, about 10 months old. That will likewise be bottled soon and the bottles stashed away for at least a year.

however, if we are having a big beer exchange happy to send in one of those

Jovial Monk


----------



## Andrew (22/6/04)

> rack into secondary after 5-7 Days (will leave for 2 weeks) and dry hop.
> 
> After 3 weeks in secondary - add champagne yeast (or ZINFADEL) and let ferment out and bottle when complete.



YES! You MUST use the Zinfadel on this one, Ken.    
Cheers!


----------



## Doc (6/7/04)

Doc said:


> So who is going to step up to the plate and give Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter a trial ?


Due to the overwhelming response for a guniea pig (  ) I will be giving this a go this weekend. 
Will let you know how it turns out in due course.

Here is the metric version of the recipe I'll be doing.

Beers,
Doc

*Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A Porter, Robust Porter

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 59 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.60 Wort Size (L): 23.60
Total Grain (kg): 8.85
Anticipated OG: 1.087 Plato: 20.97
Anticipated EBC: 60.3
Anticipated IBU: 40.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.76 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.074 SG 18.02 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.9 5.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.1 0.80 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 200
14.1 1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
9.1 0.80 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.8 0.25 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 38.7 60 min.
16.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 1.7 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.15 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP002 English Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.85
Water Qts: 24.50 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 23.18 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.62 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 29.10 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, chop the pods into quarters, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla. 

Taste periodically for the correct balance. I left the beer in secondary for 11 
days. Rack to bottling bucket and add 10 ml. per pint of Jim Beam Black Bourbon (or to your taste).


----------



## jayse (6/7/04)

Your insane Doc. :blink: 
Does this mean you'll have to clean some bottles' or are you insane enough to keg this beast? :chug: 
My next big beer will be a double batch of the demon with some mods including the yeast 'cj' raves about, wyeast 1026. I have used 1026 in four beers so far and in the fermentors it is proving to be a very good yeast.
Then after that demon ale batch the next big beer will be my first barley wine.
Unlike the THBW GMK posted i'll take darrens lead and go 0.g 1.100 with 100% pale malt with cascade to 100ibu with wyeast 1056.
I would like some of that kirin malt for it i think, if anyone knows where i can get it as that sounds similar to the old AMC mega lager malt.

Cheers jayse


----------



## Doc (6/7/04)

jayse said:


> Your insane Doc. :blink:
> Does this mean you'll have to clean some bottles' or are you insane enough to keg this beast? :chug:


 I'll be kegging it  
Insanity level fast enchroaching on 100 % :huh: 

If I keep up with these big beers the lowest alcohol beer on tap at my place will be 6.4% B) 

Then I could maybe cut back my drinking to a couple of pints a night :chug: 

Doc


----------



## jayse (6/7/04)

Holly cow, you are up there amoung the most insane. :blink.
It will be easy to keep to 2 pints a nite as you will be fast asleep soon after that or to drunk to stand up and get another. :lol:


Jayse


----------



## dreamboat (7/7/04)

I brewed a big beer known as the DOA about a year ago. It only got bottled a couple of weeks back after spending a lot of time in secondary, and then tertiary on a champagne yeast. Style is a Belgian Strong Ale. I bottled it at about fg 1028 iirc, but I can't comment on taste for at least a year, by which time I am sure the gravity will have dropped a little more as it carbonates on the residual sugars.
If it turns out well, I can post the recipe, but it really is a labour of love when you really have to wait two or three years to see if you were on the right track in the first place.


----------



## dreamboat (7/7/04)

sorry... og 1118


----------



## Snow (7/7/04)

That sounds like an amazing beer, Dreamboat! One question - how do you predict carbonation levels when you let it naturally carbonate like that? How do you know you haven't produced bottle bombs?

Being a Brissie brewer, i think you now have an obligation to bring some to an AHB Forum Brissie members get-together in about a year!  

Cheers -Snow.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (7/7/04)

The sugars in the beer are the slow/non-fermentable dextrine or higher sugars, won't cause a bottle bomb unless you also prime it

I have 2 of this sort of beer about to be bottled, they are da shit!

Jovial Monk


----------



## dreamboat (8/7/04)

You really have to take a punt on carbonation, but after literally months of work in the fermenter, you can be pretty sure that there is not a lot of sugars left. You would not bottle after a month safely, but after a year there should be no problem.

Yep, more than happy to provide a couple of bottles for sampling by the brisbane crowd, but as you said, still a year or more away from being ready.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/7/04)

Counterpressure fillers are handy for bigger beers.

Done a couple of Barleywines this way. Just let them sit in the keg and carbonate/clear/condition to the desired level over 6-12 months (resist too much sampling). Then bottle them. CP filler also allows for purging the oxygen out of the bottles.

Must admit though big beers can be funny things. I've had barleywines sit in the keg for nearly a year. You bottle them and sure enough after 2 years in the bottle you still get sediment dropping (an perhaps a little extra carbonation) into the bottles. :huh: 

Seems to be a continual process.  

Warren -


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/7/04)

My barleywine is 2 brews away and I am still thinking about how to bottle as I dont keg. I'm not convinced by JM that bombs are unlikely. I reckon 300 g of dextrose in 23 l would be about right for a bomb. And that equates to 4 points. So if the gravity drops 1 or 2 points over a year, good carbonation. If it drops 4 points, kaboomb. I can believe a beer finishing above 1.020 could drop 4 points in the next year or so, especially if you add a champagne yeast after fermentation. On the other hand if it doesnt drop at all, flat beer. Guess I'll eventually find out.


----------



## GMK (8/7/04)

Barley wines dont have taht much carbonation - too much carbonation is worse than too much - IMHO.

I allways half prime my barleys wines - works extremely well for me.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/7/04)

hey GL,

There is not much maltose left in a BW bulk aged a while

My big spiced lager (OG 1135) is 18 months old and very lightly carbonated. But never take anybody's word on trust, and experiment away

JM


----------



## Darren (8/7/04)

Heyas,
If you make a BW over 10% alc/vol and leave it on the yeast for 1 year all the yeast will DEAD. There will be NO carbonation. If you add yeast to the bottles, it will likely die too (eventually). Vegemite BW anyone?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/7/04)

Exactly why I CP fill my Barleywines


----------



## Doc (10/7/04)

Doc said:


> So who is going to step up to the plate and give Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter a trial ?


 I brewed it today.
Smelt and tasted great going into the fermenter. 
Missed the target OG though by a few points :angry: 
Was over target gravity going into the kettle. Therefore I think I suffered today from the boil as it was a lot colder than normal. I actually boiled for an extra 10 mins up front before starting the timer to. Had to have a lid half on the kettle just to keep a strong rolling boil, but must have suffered from not enough evaporation as a consequence.
Maybe I have to invest in one of the NASA rocket burners :lol: 

Will let you know how it turns out in a month or so.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (24/7/04)

Just racked to secondary. Had a sample and it is smooth. Could have drunk a litre straight from the primary  
Added the two vanilla beans to the secondary and the mix of aromas from the porter and the vanilla was awesome.
Currently sitting at 6.7% and I expect it to still drop another 10 points or so.
This beer is another beauty.

Soon there will be nothing but Imperial beers on tap at my place 

Doc


----------



## big d (24/7/04)

wonder if i could arrange a week off work to visit your place doc.mmm imperial beers  yum


----------



## Doc (24/7/04)

You'd need a week off to visit and another week to recover  

Doc


----------



## big d (24/7/04)

hi doc
yeah i know what you mean.
the wife wasnt very impressed with my recovery the day after the outing at jayses place.that demon ale sure slowed me down somewhat.

big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/7/04)

OTOH, you were pretty appy and relaxed on the day!

JM
PS not sure if it qualifies as "Imperial" but a mae and I brewed an OG 1145 Old Ale yesterday


----------



## dreamboat (26/7/04)

mae???? sounds like a girls name Tom.

I'm sure I read somewhere that you had a preference for blokes and farm animals.



dreamboat


----------



## Jovial_Monk (26/7/04)

heheheheh Rob

You just jealous, you haven't brewed a shandy let alone a real beer for ages 


JM


----------



## dreamboat (27/7/04)

Fair call Tom - the last beer i brewed was only at 1055 or so, and no plans to brew anything much bigger for a while.

not quite a shandy, but not far past it.


dreamboat


----------



## bonk (27/7/04)

i came across this recipe, seems like it was made for doc and the others, an Imperial Pilsner:

http://forums.homebrew.com/index.php?act=S...rial+pilsner&s=

h34r:


----------



## Doc (27/7/04)

Wow, sounds the business. I like the sound of Imperial Pilsner.
I've actually brewed something similar but I fermented it with an ale yeast as the lager fridge was full.
It also came out really good and at 8.2% with the ale yeast tastes like a Belgian tripple. I mistakenly opened a long neck of it the other day (note always check what beer you are opening before you open it). The hopping rate was low, but it tasted great and had a really good kick. Very smooth.
I think I'll have to give it a go as I have plenty of Pilsner malt at the moment. Will have to go after my Oktoberfest though which is next in the lager fridge.

Here is the recipe I mentioned above:

*Doc's Brew Cupboard Cleanout Strong Ale 2*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 7.93
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 18.00
Anticipated EBC: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 36.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.063 SG 15.44 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.9 2.13 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
52.0 4.12 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 3
20.0 1.58 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 16
1.2 0.09 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Vienna Gold Pellet 7.00 30.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 5.8 30 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1028 London Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.93
Water Qts: 21.13 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 20.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.52 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 25.29 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/8/04)

Might not count as BIG, but at the weekend I did my barley wine 100th brew to try to join the big boys club.

16 kg of Kirin malt.

Mashed 12 kg in the tun at 66 degrees, 4 kg in a big pot at 65 degrees.

Once I drained the tun and threw the pot mash in, only had enough freeboard for 10 l batch sparge at a time. Gravity in the kettle was 1.076. Did another 10 l sparge to get runnings at 1.032 which I froze for making starters.

Boiled 2 hrs 20 mins, which should have hit 1.100, but I missed, got 1.096. 2 15 l batches. 75 IBU from Target and Challenger, another 120 g of Goldings near the end.

Used 1056 and 1728. Bought new smack packs, made a 1 l starter, put that into half a tin of Cascade spicy ghost made to 6 l, fermented that, and dropped the barley wine on the yeast cake in each case. Both barley wine batches are now bubbling big time.

The Cascade spicy ghost made with only the kit is not at all spicy, main flavour is reasonably strong hop bitterness. But it tastes Ok and I will probably bottle it. If the barley wine goes horribly wrong at least I'll still have the Cascade to drink!


----------



## bonk (9/8/04)

Doc, quick question, 

the vienna gold hops, i'm guessing they are a lager style hop, but do you have or can you point me in the direction of some info on them? it's just that i think the lhbs has some (very old no doubt) and was after some info.

thanks


----------



## Doc (10/8/04)

bonk said:


> the vienna gold hops, i'm guessing they are a lager style hop, but do you have or can you point me in the direction of some info on them? it's just that i think the lhbs has some (very old no doubt) and was after some info.


 Bonk,

Unfortunately I don't have any info on them either.
I had them hanging around for a while and didn't really know their flavour profile or what to do with them. Hence they went in the Cupboard Cleanout Strong Ale.
I bought mine from The Country Brewer.

Doc


----------



## Doc (15/8/04)

Doc said:


> Will let you know how it turns out in a month or so.


 I kegged the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter this morning.
Added 20 ml of Wild Turkey per litre of beer.
Looked and (what I could smell) smelt great.
I have a cold atm so taste and smell senses are shot.

Will let you guys know mid week what the first tastings are like.

The next big beer is going to by Denny Conn's RyeIPA. Anyone else already done this beer ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (15/8/04)

Alright, I couldn't wait.
There was some left over beer in the fermenter that I put into 390ml and 600ml pet bottles.
Cooled one down and carb'd it up with the carbonation cap.
My cold is getting better and the following are my observations.

OG 1.080 FG 1.020 Alc 8.15% + a bit from the bourbon

The beer throws a really dense thick head. The Imperial Porter itself is an opaque deep black.
Smell is roasted bourbon. 
Taste is a hint of vanilla, then a slight roasted taste, then a bourbon aftertaste with a little residual bitterness on the back of the palette.
I'm sure this beer will come into its own with a little ageing but even now at the end of a cold it is tasting great.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dreamboat (16/8/04)

Rubbish Doc, you will drink it all before it gets to "Age".
Good thing that it is alredy alright.

dreamboat


----------



## Doc (16/8/04)

Brewed my version of Denny Conns RyeIPA tonight.
Main difference was the hops. Substituted Hersbrucker for Mt Hood and Chinook for Columbus.

Smelt awesome, and I lost an extra litre or two due to all the hops.
Forgot to add the Gypsum to the boil though <_< 
Slightly overshot the OG as I ended up with 1.080.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Rye IPA*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-0 India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 16 Max Clr: 28 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 7.92
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.67
Anticipated EBC: 18.7
Anticipated IBU: 95.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.066 SG 16.03 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.6 5.35 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
18.4 1.46 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 7
7.7 0.61 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
3.2 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
3.2 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 4.20 20.9 70 min.
46.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 69.4 60 min.
19.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 4.20 5.0 30 min.
28.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 4.20 0.0 0 min.
28.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.24 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 
1.24 Tsp Gypsum Other 60 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP051 California Ale V


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.92
Water Qts: 23.26 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 22.01 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.78 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 27.30 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

add gypsum to boil, not mash. The object is to bring out the hops, not adjust mash pH.


----------



## big d (16/8/04)

top stuff doc.im doing my variation of the hourglass ipa tomorrow.all 90 ibu,s and 160gms of hops at 10min additions.should be a beauty i hope as i piked out on the 1 minute additions 60 down to zero.will let al know how it goes/turns out.

cheers in hops

big d


----------



## Ray_Mills (17/8/04)

Looks good Doc

Planning my version at the moment as I will be picking up a 25 Kg bag of Rye from ESB for only $30.00. Going half with Tim Thomas.
Tim has also ordered a range of new American and NZ hops from Hopco and they will be arriving this week and at this stage I don't know what hops they are.

Talking of big beers I am now please with my Imperial IPA. It took months to carbonate in the bottle. The bitterness has mellowed and is well balanced. Its amazing drnking this beer with 110 IBU's how the bitterness is not overpowering with an Al of 9.5% its a big beer. I only have 2 bottles left (bugger)

Cheers
Ray

Here is the recipe FG was 1.012 with this yeast

Big Brew IPA 2004

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-1 India Pale Ale, Imperial IPA

Min OG: 1.075 Max OG: 1.090
Min IBU: 60 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 15 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.45
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.26
Anticipated SRM: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 110.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.0 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
47.0 3.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
6.0 0.45 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. Sticklebact Pellet 14.00 60.8 120 min.
38.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.50 20.3 First WH
38.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.60 29.7 First WH
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.60 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirflock Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP007 Dry English Ale


----------



## Doc (17/8/04)

Ray_Mills said:


> I only have 2 bottles left (bugger)


 Don't you just hate that. You just get the taste for it and are really enjoying it and you run out.
Like my Irish Red I have on tap at the moment. Wasn't overly keen on it at first, but it has finally cleared and is tasting awesome. Moved the keg freezer inside last night, so took the kegs out and wouldn't you know, the Irish Red keg is all but empty. Looks like that brew won't be making to the NSW Champs  

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/8/04)

Doc said:


> Brewed my version of Denny Conns RyeIPA tonight.
> Main difference was the hops. Substituted Hersbrucker for Mt Hood and Chinook for Columbus.
> 
> Smelt awesome, and I lost an extra litre or two due to all the hops.
> ...


 I've been reading about the Rye IPA recently. Apparently one of the big microbreweries in the States got the recipe from Denny and tweaked it a little and have released it as a commercial beer. More power to the homebrewer  .

Doc, where did you get the Rye malt from as this beer is on my list of brews to do?

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## Doc (17/8/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Doc, where did you get the Rye malt from as this beer is on my list of brews to do?


 I got the Rye Malt yesterday from Gerard Meares (Northern Districts Homebrew) in Sydney. Link
Gerard is on this board and I'm sure does mailorder if you can't find it anywhere else.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DavidSquire (17/8/04)

Doc,

Just a quick question on your Imperial Porter. I have tried to brew a couple of big beers but have attenuation problems with them.

When you racked it to secondary how long did you keep it in the secondary and at what temp? Is it common for it to still lose 10 points in the secondary? The most I have lost is maybe 2 points over 3 weeks in the secondary.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Ray_Mills (17/8/04)

Hi David
It was my Imperial Porter
It was made on Big Brew Day 1st of May. The OG was spot on at 1.088, fermented at 12C for 20 days, raised temp tp 20C for a diacetly rest for 4 days, FG was 1.014 giving it a 9.8% al. Racked it to the glass secondary and lagered for 4 weeks at 2C.
It was fially bottled on the 26th June.
I never rack the beer to the secondary till it is finally fermented out.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Doc (18/8/04)

The Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter came off gas tonight and I'm giving it a try.
It has got me light headed as I'm absolutely shagged after getting an early mark from work and coming home to do two AG brews and put the second coat of paint on the kitchen.
Anyway about the beer.
It is awesome.
If anything I may have over done the bourbon a little. Either that or it has settled in the bottom of the the keg and I'm getting a little extra in the first few glasses.
Up front now is the bourbon with the smooth roasted flavours of the Porter coming through afterwards. Can't pick the vanilla now though that I could the other night.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (19/8/04)

To finish off my experiments with all things big and imperial, I'm thinking of giving the Hour Glass IPA a go.
Bascially it involves adding a lot of hops right throughout the boil. I know bigd attempted this beer this week too.
I'm missing a few of the ingredients (god knows how with 75 kg of grain and 5.8 kg of hops in stock), so I've substitued a little here and there to come up with Doc's Hour Glass IPA. I'm eager and keen but without a brewing assistant I'm not going to attempt 1 minute hop additions.
Just got a call from the missus and she is wrapped with her kitchen all nicely painted while she was away. So I should get a guernsy for another brewday this weekend (she doesn't have to know I've already done 4 AG brews this week  ) Besides I still have one empty fermenter left and room in the Ale freezer for it.

The major deviations from the original have me using double the Cascade in place of a mix of Cascade and Cenntinel. Also I don't have any CaraHell, CaraAroma or CaraVienna, so I've decided to add a bit of colour and a slightly different flavour profile by using some CaraMalt and CaraWheat. I may even throw in some Crystal Rye yet.

Here is the first draft.

Any comments ? And yes I'm obsessed and mad.

Doc

Doc's Hourglass IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 22 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.10 Wort Size (L): 25.10
Total Grain (kg): 6.86
Anticipated OG: 1.064 Plato: 15.76
Anticipated EBC: 27.5
Anticipated IBU: 64.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.055 SG 13.50 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.8 5.33 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.0 0.34 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
4.4 0.30 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
3.6 0.25 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 210
3.2 0.22 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70
2.5 0.17 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.7 0.12 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
1.7 0.12 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils Germany 1.036 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
11.04 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 19.8 60 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 8.7 45 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 5.7 45 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 4.9 30 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 3.2 30 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 3.9 25 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 2.6 25 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 3.3 20 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 2.1 20 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.6 15 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.7 15 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 1.9 10 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.3 10 min.
14.65 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 1.6 5 min.
7.32 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.10 1.1 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.86
Water Qts: 21.74 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 20.57 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 25.15 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## ant (19/8/04)

Some may call it obsessed and mad, but I call it inspirational.  

Reading your weeks conquests has me champing at the bit to to get together some AG gear and brew in earnest. So consequently, I am in a joint phase of being in awe and jealous as hell...


----------



## Ray_Mills (19/8/04)

Doc
What can I say!
Promash, Promash, Promash, Edit, edit, edit, (wish I had more of these hops) Edit, Edit, (wish I had some more Weyermann grains), Edit, MAKE THE BEER.
Life is a bitch.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## JasonY (19/8/04)

Doc, I think you should enquire about liver transpant ques now!  You have been brewing some seriously big beers of late! I think your liver is at risk.

One day I will get around to one but for now reading the reports will have to do. :huh: 

Love the 5kg stock of hops!


----------



## big d (19/8/04)

best of luck doc
you beat me by 4.83 grams of hops <_< 
stay true to the recipe even if the point something is hard.
but i win on ibu,s as mine is 85 and your,s is a lowly 64.4  
hope you hit target unlike my effort.
anyway day 2 in fermenter and its smells out of this world.either way its going to be very hoppy and a very enjoyable beer.

cheers in big beers
big d


----------



## Doc (19/8/04)

Ray_Mills said:


> (wish I had some more Weyermann grains)


 I used my last half kilo of CaraAroma in the Breakfast of Champions brew yesterday. Haven't tried CaraHell and haven't been able to get CaraVienne. 
I used to think the yank recipes were out to just use every grain possible, but the flavour and depth some of these grains give the beer is awesome.
If I've got the energy Sunday will be brewday again  

Doc

Currently in fermenters I have:
JS Pilsner Clone
Oktoberfest
Breakfast of Champions (Imperial Oatmeal Stout)
RyeIPA
Creamy Weisse
California Common

Currently on tap I have:
Arrogant Bastard 
Demon Ale
Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter
Aidans Irish Red
Love Juice Saison


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/8/04)

Doc said:


> Ray_Mills said:
> 
> 
> > (wish I had some more Weyermann grains)
> ...


 Love Juice Saison = Semen Saison Doc?  

You are one KEEN brewer mate. I'm going to plan my next holiday to your joint to help you drink some of those beers.  

Currently in kegs/on tap I have:

Everards Strong Ale clone (EPA)
Ahtanum Crystal Rye Ale (APA)
Eis Alt
Her Majesty's Oktoberfest

Lagering is:
Buggered Up Bock
OktoberFIST

Fermenting:
Munich Dunkel (un-named as yet)

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (31/8/04)

I'm planning the Imperial Pilsner.
Here is the first draft.

Comments ?

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Imperial Pilsner*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

02-A Pilsner, German Pilsner (Pils)

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 10 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 18.02
Anticipated EBC: 11.8
Anticipated IBU: 60.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.063 SG 15.46 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.6 7.25 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
3.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70
6.2 0.50 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 12

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Sauvin Pellet 13.20 23.1 75 min.
64.00 g. Saazer Pellet 3.20 24.0 60 min.
40.00 g. Saazer Pellet 3.20 11.4 40 min.
20.00 g. Saazer Pellet 3.20 2.0 15 min.
20.00 g. Saazer Pellet 3.20 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager


----------



## bonk (1/9/04)

thats one big 'arse pilsner. looks simliar to the link i posted, should be a winner in the big beer thread.


----------



## dreamboat (15/9/04)

I sampled my Big Beer last night, the first of the batch.
After about a year in the fermenter, and then 3 months in the bottle (no priming) it is pretty good, but I will give it another 3 months before i sample the next bottle.
Brew was all malt, og 1.118.
Some medicinal aroma and flavour. 
Little head retention.
Plum/malt flavours, but very nicely balanced by the bitterness.
Kicks like a mule.


dreamboat


----------



## Doc (18/9/04)

Doc said:


> *Doc's Hourglass IPA[/B}
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...


*
This is getting brewed today .... finally.
In the mash right now.
Will be followed through with a Saison.
So good to be brewing again. Haven't brewed for about a month (after doing five AG's in a week) yet it feels like an eternity.
I love the smell of the mash mmmmmmmmmm. Can't wait till the hop additions.

Doc*


----------



## Doc (27/9/04)

Doc said:


> I'm planning the Imperial Pilsner.
> Here is the first draft.
> 
> Comments ?
> ...


 This is getting a guernsy this weekend.
Only changes is Hoefpner Pils for the JW.
Looking forward to it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (30/9/04)

Doc said:


> *Doc's Rye IPA*
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...


Kegged this tonight.
Smells and tastes great. 
Was a bit dissapointed with the FG of 1.023 but when I was writing it up realised that the OG was 1.080 so the yeast has done pretty well.
Seems to be a good balance of malt, sweet and bitterness flavours.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## nonicman (30/9/04)

Doc. I need to get one of your big brews into a fermenter, and the hour glass IPA just seems to hit the mark. Standing next to boiling wort adding hops every minute (slight veriation) is "pure luxury" :lol:


----------



## Doc (1/10/04)

Would love to take credit for the HourglassIPA, but it is the brain child of a mad yank teacher/tutor living in Japan.
If fact my version does not do his justice. He hops the mash and sparge water and also sometimes uses a hopback.
Then when he kegs the beer more hops go into each keg.
I think the only part of the brew he hasn't added additional hops is when he serves it (ala Randall the Enamel Animal). 
I racked my HourglassIPA earlier in the week and it is tasting mighty fine.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## nonicman (1/10/04)

I was reading up on the history of brewing the other day and one article described hopping the water that was used to germinate the grain for malting. I wonder if anyone does that anymore


----------



## Doc (3/10/04)

The Imperial Pilsner is in the fermenter and in the fridge cooling down (from 25 deg). Will pitch the yeast before bedtime.
Ended up giving Powell Malts a go (thanks to Gerard from Northern Districts Brewing).
Will let you all know how it turns out but it smelt great.

Tapped the keg of RyeIPA today. Talk about a beer with body. My god. Fantastically full bodied beer with great maltness, just enough sweetness and one hell of an aroma with perfect residual bitterness.
When I brew it again I'll use a bigger starter and more airation to get the FG down a bit more.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (4/10/04)

Doc said:


> .....
> I think the only part of the brew he hasn't added additional hops is when he serves it (ala Randall the Enamel Animal).
> .....


 Ok, I take that back. Chris now has a Randall
 :chug:  

Doc


----------



## big d (4/10/04)

and the ozzie randall is probably still lurking somewhere around jayses place.will eventually post the pics if the gallery lets me post.

cheers
big d


----------



## JasonY (4/10/04)

Surely you couldn't afford the hops to do this kind of crazy brewing on a regular basis!  Would be awesome to taste a beer that had excessive amounts of hops added to absolutely everything!


----------



## big d (4/10/04)

ive done the hourglass and the sister star of the sun.both use very large amounts of hops but as im curious about the big yank beers its just something you have to brew once to see what there on about.expensive yes but hey ya gotta try sometime if curiosity gets the better of you.
and they are worth it to.  

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (5/10/04)

JasonY said:


> Surely you couldn't afford the hops to do this kind of crazy brewing on a regular basis!  Would be awesome to taste a beer that had excessive amounts of hops added to absolutely everything!


 I wonder how CJ goes in japan as it must cost him a fortune, he uses only the best malts also in marris otter for everything including pale lagers.

As far as these beers being over the top on hops i don't think they are as they also have so much malt in them that they should really be quite well balanced,
I found the SSOS was not nearly as balanced as the version of the hop hourglass i did and don't think i'll do the SSOS again but the hop hopurglass will be getting done every few months or so from now on.
Yes the cost of these brews is over double the ussuall brews but iam not in it to save money. B) 


It is about time i joined this thread as mine have not really been experimentions.
So in the name of big beer experimenting iam gunna put down one with rye soon as i can.

Oh yeah and i have some cascade plugs ready for the next randall fest!


Jayse


----------



## big d (5/10/04)

randall feast.
im jealous <_<  

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (11/10/04)

I was thinking my experimentation with big beers was coming to a conclusion. 
But over the weekend I was flicking through a recipe book and found a recipe for an Austrian Triple Bock. 
Also the Stones Brewing Ruination clone in the BYO mag a couple of issues ago has been getting rave reviews on HBA. The Pliny the Elder clone is also getting a few comments.

Has anyone down here brewed any of the clones out of that issue ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (11/10/04)

hi doc
was planning on doing pliny the elder later on in the month once i work out what to swap the warrior and colombus hops with.rest is pretty straight forward.same hop exchange issues with the ruination. <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (11/10/04)

Doc said:


> Has anyone down here brewed any of the clones out of that issue ?


Not yet, but my next brew is likely to be worked around the relatively simple and smallish (60IBU, 6.4 ABV) Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale - but with ahtanum figuring in there somewhere in a hop substitution, and no doubt some modifications to the grain bill based on pantry stocks  

"Wit d'ye mean laddie, buy mair hops 'n grains for a bru. when ah've these purrrfectly guid auld yins hangin' aroond!! Awa an' bile yir heid!!"


----------



## Doc (13/10/04)

Doc said:


> *Doc's Hourglass IPA*
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...


 Kegged it tonight.
Wow, what a hop explosion.
With the recent threads of the WLP001 yeast dulling the hop rates I'm guessing the overhopping still comes through  

Drinking what was left in the bottom of the fermenter now and can't wait for the keg to be carb'd up.

Bigd how did yours turn out ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (13/10/04)

hi doc
my hourglass turned out unreal.unfortunately its all gone and im not impressed.
i need another large hop order to do this brew again but i will be brewing this soon .the balance of malts to hop was unreal.i thought it would be too in your face with hop flavour/aroma but it was an excellant beer.got good rave reviews from mega swill mates so i guess its an acceptable drop .

will i brew this again?
shit yeah


cheers
big d


----------



## big d (27/10/04)

will be brewing the stone brewing ruination ipa on friday.have to set up my new mash tun tomorrow for the7.05kg grain bill.

cheers
big d


----------



## bonk (27/10/04)

good job big d.

i know its not quite the same level, but i did an ipa on sunday arvo, i tasted the sample and i think i stripped 5 layers off my teeth, only about 60 ibu's


----------



## Doc (27/10/04)

big d said:


> will be brewing the stone brewing ruination ipa on friday.have to set up my new mash tun tomorrow for the7.05kg grain bill.


 What substitutions have you done for the hops bigd ?
Look forward to hearing how it goes.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (27/10/04)

gday doc
yep our hops sub can be the major difference so ive gone for a few big hitters.
chinook for bittering,amarillo for flavour/aroma and dry hopping with cascade.
following the recipe hop addition the ibu comes in at only 77.6 ibu with the above additions.im playing with the idea of upping the chinook to achieve 100+ ibus as per this beers requirements.gonna do a bit of research tonight as per hop similarities to see if i can swap the above hops around a bit.or add some others in there place.

cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/12/04)

Hey Doc, how is the Imperial Pils going. Have you tried it yet?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (13/12/04)

It is cold conditioning at the moment. Have had a few samples and it tastes pretty good. Was thinking of taking a sample and carbing it up as a test this week.
There are two ales in the queue to be kegged before it at this stage, so it will probably go into a keg around xmas/new year.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (2/1/05)

The Imperial Pilsner got kegged tonight.
My first taste while kegging was ouch, wow, mmm, ah, like the scherbert or fiz bombs you had as kids. It is addictive. 
One of the judging forms for one of my Imperial IPA entries in the NSW comp came back and said where is the pain  
Well this baby has a bit of pain and a lot of addictiveness.
Slightly sweet but bitter. Nice.
Next time I'll be looking to achieve better attenuation though.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (6/2/05)

ok...Got The Belgian Golden Drake Underway.
Used 10.8kg of grain.
Maxed the mash tun out at 36.5litres.
Did a MAH/Chiller multi step infusion.
- 40 for 30
- 50 for 20
- 66 for 45
- 72 for 25
- 76 for 10
Started with 15ltrs at 40 - did boiling water additions upto 50 and then to 66
Could not get enough boiling water to 72 - Used the heating wand there after.
Into the Kettle !st runnings of approx 19ltrs at 1093
topped off to 27ltrs with second runnings - (1044)

Then thru in 2kg of munich - topped off mash tun at 36.5 and left at 65 for however long it takes to boil - will make a smaller beer straight afterwards.
In the kettle added a pound of Candy sugar - waiting for the boil and getting ready to skim as we speak.
I am aiming for OG of 1104-1109 at 10.5%

will see how we go.


----------



## GMK (6/2/05)

What a Fucked Up Day.

What started as a good brew day at 8.30am - is fucked by 4.30pm

Had 3 people stop by - all wanted to drink - last person wanted to bottle a cider we went halves in - prime - u need to get up here and taste this...
Also drink.

Started with 26ltrs in th ekettle to boil for 90 mins.
ended up with 11 litres into th efermenter at over 32 on the refrractometer.
Put fermenter on laminated piece of wood that was sitting on a make shift table.
Then everything went to shit.
Opened up mash tun to pour in water from HLT that i lifted up.

End result;
- Broken killkenny glass
- fermenter of 11 ltrs of over 1200 gone.
- open mash tun on the floor - of the 12.8kg of grain in there for the second batch - around 10.00 is on the floor...
- one angry little man who at the time only wanted a jug.

so galsses smashed, grain everywhere, 8 hours plus 12.8kg of grain hops and electricity all gone.......

I am one sad, angry and unhappy little man....
verry, very pissed off.

Have mates turn up, brew with three kids around with the wife out is not fun.

I now need to go clean up: - everything was going so well -

talk again soon.

NOT HAPPY....JAN!


----------



## chiller (6/2/05)

After chat last night I've been wondering how your day has progressed.

Dare say lessons may have been learnt?? 

Steve


----------



## GMK (6/2/05)

mate,

It was just too much....

I was planing on not drinking...
Everything was going so well.
i had a BBC member turn up in his lunch hour - he helped out but wanted a beer or 2.
Then a mate to bottle a cider - few more drinks - then the kettle boiled over - new i was in trouble from then on in.
But the beer tasted SO GOOD into th efermenter.....

I was so looking forward to this....

Ah well - shuld keep focussed and not drink with mates on brew day.
Having the kids around as well does not help.

But i almost made it...but then the path to defaeat is allways paved with almost victories.

And as they say....

Ka Cer A Cer A... What ever will be will be....
20 ltrs of 10.5 % of Golden Ale is not for me...

....This Time.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/2/05)

Sorry to hear about your bad brew day GMK :unsure: 

It happens to all of us, you just have to soldier on mate.

It would have been the best beer you ever brewed too, I just know it!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (6/2/05)

Thanks TDA....

Will just have to make the next one better.

And complete it with no accidents.


----------



## sosman (6/2/05)

Look on the bright side. You didn't smash the hydrometer.


----------



## chiller (6/2/05)

If you would like to Ken, you can brew here at my place.

[a] No pissed mates

* No temp table

[c] no kids to baby sit. Dobbermanns no longer count as kids 




Just bring grain, gas and hops.

Steve*


----------



## dicko (6/2/05)

Hi Kenny,

I need to ask just one question.-

Are your steps still in tac????  

If so, - 

Then I feel your beer may be OK!!!! 

If you survived the easter barossa brew day and that brew turned out OK then dont panic.  

Cheers

Dicko


----------



## Batz (7/2/05)

Bummer Ken

Sorry to hear you had a bad one , I did have a tiny winnie little snigger because it sounded just a bit funny  

Shit Happens , only it's better when it does not happen to ones self.

I am sure the next brew we go great....you could have put the kids on the roof  

Hell I am not helping am I ?? :blink: :blink: 

Batz :unsure:


----------



## GMK (7/2/05)

Thanks Alot guys....

u are all making me laugh.....

Might have to take Steve up on his offer to brew at his place.

At least i can laugh about it now - plus side was the refractometer and digital scales still work,
Lost one of the eye dropper thingys though.....


----------



## Doc (7/2/05)

Bummer.
You win  

Hope the next brew goes better GMK.

And just think, that big stain on the ground from the spilt mash/wort will remind you for ages to not try and do too many things at once.
I've mastered doing multiple things at once, but even I wouldn't have attempted your brew day with three kids also.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (7/2/05)

Oh sorry to hear about all that Ken. Get right back on thet horse, mate!

- Snow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/2/05)

Doc said:


> Brewed my version of Denny Conns RyeIPA tonight.
> Main difference was the hops. Substituted Hersbrucker for Mt Hood and Chinook for Columbus.
> 
> Smelt awesome, and I lost an extra litre or two due to all the hops.
> ...




I brewed one of these suckers on Friday night. Rye malt is a stubborn bastard to crack and I sparged slower as I have read of some stuck sparges using rye.
Here is what I used.

RYE IPA

5.40 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (3 SRM) Grain 
1.20 kg TF Pale Rye Malt (4 SRM) Grain 
0.30 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (63 SRM) Grain 
0.20 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (2 SRM) Grain 
0.20 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (2 SRM) Grain 

Boil for 90 min Start to Boil. 
30 min into boil Add 18.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.0%] (60 min) 
45 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Simcoe [14.7%] (45 min) 
75 min into boil Add 20.00 gm Cascade [5.4%] (15 min) 
90 min into boil Add 20.00 gm Vanguard [6.2%] (0 min) 

Whitelabs 008

OG 1070
IBU 60

No stuff ups whatsoever!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (28/2/05)

Hey TDA,

Sounds like you had a great brew session. Hope it ferments well. I think yours will come out quite a bit lighter than mine and less hoppy :lol:
Look forward to tasting, what promises to be a great beer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/2/05)

Doc said:


> Hey TDA,
> 
> Sounds like you had a great brew session. Hope it ferments well. I think yours will come out quite a bit lighter than mine and less hoppy :lol:
> Look forward to tasting, what promises to be a great beer.
> ...



Yeah, I'm no real hophead Doc  

Am keen to see what the the rye malt adds to the beer.
Hope it has that same full body that yours had!! :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/3/05)

Tasted my Rye IPA last night, just a little taste mind you. :angry: 

It's a great beer, really full bodied and spicy. :super: 

Anyone brewing one on big brew day?

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse (29/3/05)

I really hope to be brewing that for big brew day. :super:


----------



## racemate (29/3/05)

Hey yo's
what up?
I been in the process of bringing my brewery from the states
And I've been trying to accommodate my habits to my new surroundings; hence, The following question:
1. I've just found some Jerry cans( or whatever you think cans are in OZ) that I secured from Bunnings for a song and a half. Do any of you know of what they are made and whether they would be suitable for high-alcohol fermentations. I'm a bit worried that the polymer would be sparingly soluble in alcohol, or mild acids (or alcohol + mild acids) and don't want to risk plastic in my beer. They are designed for water storage so I know they're food grade but that's all I know.
Any links or responses appreciated. I know this question probably has a more appropriate topic to post to but I have heaps of questions and I was reading this thread when it occurred to me. 
Mark the Pharmacist


----------



## barfridge (29/3/05)

I dont think you'll have much of a problem with the plastic jerry cans (yes, that's what we call them as well). They are made from PET (Polyethylene Terephthalate), the same stuff as softdrink bottles. So if they can survive having coke and other highly acidic drinks in them, you should have no worries with a beer.

Sometimes they can give a plastic taste if used immediately, but some people just throw in some bleach, leave for a bit, then rinse, rinse and rinse some more.

There is a little more information about PET plastic here: http://www.sks-bottle.com/PETHelp.html

Quote from the site: "PET is highly resistant to dilute acids, oils, and alcohols."


----------

